# Feeling like a bad 'mother'



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all

Floyd is at the vets today to get castrated. I felt awful taking him, but i know it is the sensible thing to do. The thing is, every time i go to the vets i end up feeling like i'm a bad 'mother'.

When i took him in today at 8.30am he practically pulled me off my feet trying to run round the waiting room, jumped up on a passing child, pinning her against the reception desk, barked his head off when seeing another dog and generally wouldn't dop what he was told. The vet nurse then proceeded to tell me he is overweight (almost 8 months 30 kgs - alittle on the heavy side). She asked whether he got much exercise (of course, 3 times a day, at least one decent off lead run). She then commented that he wasn't like other vizslas as he was so bouncy (from what i know and have read on here i thought this was the norm until maturity?).

I wonder if anyone has any suggestions on how to control him and get him to listen once he gets into that excited mind frame. He is great with commands when he is with my husband and I - and when there are treats involved - but the minute he see's people and other dogs he won't listen to a thing.

Also, i know i have posted about this before but i am really wondering whether it would be benificial to get some one to one training. Has anyone else tried this, and would you recommend it?

Many thanks 
Fiona


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Fiona, 
First off, don;t beat yourself up over this.

Kian does the same thing at the vet's office. I really think he loves going there. Be calm and just try and keep him calm too. It will all gel eventually. 
We always have to weigh Kian when he gets to the vet, so that is when we calm him down. He gets on the scale (with a few treats) until he settles.
Now, if another dog or cat walks in...LOOKOUT! 
Every dog is different, this I am beginning to learn more and more every day. Some days I think Kian has the worst manners in the world and then you see other dogs or read stories of other dogs and I soon realize he isn't so difficult.

Is it easy to train these guys to where we want them to be in life... heck NO... but it sure is fun getting there.
Have a blast with Floyd and be patient with him (something I am working on myself).

As for the weight comment. We got the "he looks too thin" comments. You need to feed him more. I told the vet we would give him food til he stopped eating and she didn't believe me. 

Now, 30 kilos does seem big to me... is he tall? Kian is on the short side and he's hovering around the 45lb. mark (20 kilo).

Bottom line is, if you feel you are working him out enough then that's all you can really do. I am sure he's not overweight, maybe he's packing on some good muscle.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Fiona

There is absolutely no reason to feel like a "Bad Mom". Floyd is safer now. Neutering Floyd is the right decision.
I've said it before and I will again. If a person has no intention of trialing/showing/competing a Vizsla, neutering/spaying is a good idea. 

Floyd is only 8 months old. He's still just a puppy, and he is going to be a trial. He won't listen, he'll get into trouble, he'll wreak havoc, and in short he'll be a normal Vizsla. Heck, over the last month Gunnr has knocked down two cords of stacked firewood
It is going to take time to get Floyd where you want him to be at. It may take the next year. 
Gunnr is just now starting to settle in, and I've had her since August. After 20+ years of Vizslas, there were times I looked at her and couldn't figure out what to do, Many times I thought about sending her back. She was flat out bonkers,and completely uncontrollable. When you write about your issues with Floyd, I envision the male version if Gunnr.

Point being,give Floyd some time. It may even be time to think about an e-collar. If he's responsive on the leash, but unresponsive off, it may be time to "extend the leash". Keep him on that leash though, until you have control of him. He's already learned that you can't "get him" when he's off the leash.
It will take a few months for the hormones to stabilize, so he's not going to instantly be calmer. Give him a little time to settle into his new body chemistry.

As for the behavior exhibited at the Vet's. If he's on his leash, and I'm assuming he is, put him on a longer leash that is at least 1" wide cotton strap. Take the leash from his collar and throw a 1/2 hitch in it right at his belly button. When he goes to jump up, gently lift up on his leash. His back end should come up and the leash will tighten around his belly. Don't Yank on the leash or you can hurt him, just apply pressure and lift. Make him determine how much discomfort he'll deal with.

Most folks erroneously think that a dogs power comes from the hind quarters, it actually comes from the front shoulders. 60+% of a dogs weight and power is over those front feet. But, if you control the hind end, you control the front end. Transferring the weight to the front puts him off balance.


----------

